# Savage Predator Vs. Remington 700



## corcormcdeegypants (Oct 7, 2012)

Im looking to get a new 22-250 and i was wondering if i could get any feedback on either one. and which you prefer. I was leaning more towards the Savage because of the accutrigger but im not sure. Is if wotrh it?


----------



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

Savage

I think most will agree that savage is better than the newer Remy 700's.


----------



## lancet (Dec 8, 2011)

I am die hard Remington.... A lot of the reason is you can get any part you can dream of for a model 700. It's way easy to build a custom rifle out of them


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

Check out the tikka t3 series rifle. Nice crispy 2- 4 lb adjustable trigger. Butter smooth action. Made by Sako for half the price. You won't look back!

Sent from my iPhone 5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Out of the two you are considering I'd go Savage. I doubt you'll need any spare parts for it, but if you do you can have them overnited from any place.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

i'd go with the savage the only thing i would use a newer remington for is a anchor for my kayak but it would have to be given to me as i refuse to buy one


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I would choose the savage as well from your two options. I love the floating bolt head and the accutrigger. They are known to shoot well straight from the box.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a savage pred in .223 and I have been very happy with it.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Savage hands down. About the only thing people ever do switch out is the stock and many companies have finally caught up and are making them for many models.


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

I have the REM SPS varmint, and I'm happy with it. I put a HS stock on it , its a little heavier but ok.
Can't comment on the Savage, I never shot one.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## corcormcdeegypants (Oct 7, 2012)

ive also heard alot about thomson center. opinions on those? And you guys are being very helpful. THANKS!!!


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

A friend of mine had Rems & switched to Savage Preds in all 4 varmint calibers.... Both are proven rifles, but I lean towards the Predators--I have one & I'll buy another in the future...


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

corcormcdeegypants said:


> ive also heard alot about thomson center. opinions on those? And you guys are being very helpful. THANKS!!!


I have shot the venture in both 300 win mag and .270 and I was very happy with both. I would have no problem with buying one if I wasnt already happy with my savage


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

There is not one gun company that has not had trouble with some of there runs of some type, if it works don't mes with it.


----------

